# Nielsen: 33% of TV Homes Have an HD Set



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

*...but only 28.8% receive HD programming*

*Multichannel News*


> As of February 2009, 33.3% of U.S. TV homes had at least one HD set, up from 19.3% in February 2008, according to Nielsen's National People Meter panel.
> 
> "Not since color TV was introduced more than 50 years ago has a new TV technology been so rapidly adopted," Steve McGowan, Nielsen's SVP of client research initiatives, writes in a blog post. "And despite the recession, Americans seem willing to continue to spend their hard-earned money on this new technology."
> 
> ...


No word on HT penetration, or what brand of popcorn most HD viewers choose (not chew)


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

That is a MUCH higher number than I would have anticipated!

Even more surprising to me is the small difference between number of homes with HD sets and actual HD service or HD OTA signals.... That's pretty good!


----------

